# Netsky how to remove it?



## v-sniper (Jun 17, 2005)

netsky virus\spy has infected winlogon. so winlogon is now always trying to connect to the internet. i suspended it with the sp2 firewall. the problem that this netsky is only infecting winlogon and it's always detected by:
- mcafee virus scan
- spyware doctor
- spyware gold
- mks antivirus
- Xcleaner

all those programs seem to remove it with no problem. but it's always showing back and regenerating. i didnt found its source . this is an afiliate picture wich shows the detection of netsky.
http://img138.echo.cx/my.php?image=f5pt.png


any help plz :4-dontkno


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Try this removal tool. http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/[email protected]

If this does not work, I suggest you post to the hijack this section of this site.


----------

